# Datum als Primärschlüssel



## evoleena (26. November 2004)

Kann ich Ein Datum als Primärschlüssel machen mit auto wert? ist das irgendwie möglich, oder kann ich das Datum nur als PK machen, wenn es kein Autowert ist, sondern ich es selbst eingebe?


----------



## TMKILLA (26. November 2004)

Reden wir über MS Access?

AutoWert in MS Access ist immer vom Typ Ganzzahl... Sprich, wenn du nen Datum als PK benutzen willst, leg es auch als Typ Datum / Uhrzeit an und gib im Standardwert "Now()" an (dann füllt er ohne dein zutun den Attributswert mit dem aktuellen Zeitpunkt)... Das Datum als PK zu nehmen, halte ich persönlich allerdings für etwas bedenklich, da keine Eindeutigkeit gewährleistet sein muss.


----------



## evoleena (26. November 2004)

Ne ich meine bei einer SQL Datenbank mit mysql front!


----------



## mage (26. November 2004)

Ich würd mal probieren, das Datumsfeld als Primärschlüssel zu deklarieren und dann als Standardwert die Funktion für die aktuelle Zeit aufzurufen.
Unter Access und MS SQL sollte das funktionieren, unter MySQL weiss ich das leider nicht.

Übrigends soll die Datenbank im Betreff des Forumeintrages schon angegeben werden.


----------



## TMKILLA (26. November 2004)

wie ich des schon beschrieben hatte   grüß dich mage :lol: 

@evo: probier des einfach mal aus wie wir es geschrieben haben und wirst ja sehn, obs auch im mysql geht. ich warn dich aber nochmal vor der mangelnden eindeutigkeit (anwendungsspezifisch) eines solchen primärschlüssels...


----------

